# Hello all...



## Sunsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey everyone, just registered. I'm a regular poster on NBADraft.net, hope to have better Phx discussions here than what goes on over there.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Hey welcome here.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

supzz


----------

